# National Speciality



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checking in to see if anyone has heard how the speciality is going. arty: 

The speciality bags ? :welcome1: 

The White Excitement party? artytime: 

Shopping? LOL :clap:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think they're all having too much fun!

:wine: artytime: :wine: 
arty: :drinkup: arty:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 8 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632250


> I think they're all having too much fun!
> 
> :wine: artytime: :wine:
> arty: :drinkup: arty:[/B]



Yep you are right!!!! arty:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632223


> Just checking in to see if anyone has heard how the speciality is going. arty:
> 
> The speciality bags ? :welcome1:
> 
> ...



LOL! Sorry I've been remiss!

Specialty bags - awesome, as usual.
Vendors? BEYOND AWESOME
Here is an example, Marina's new denim jacket from the most awesome vendor ever

















That's a bling maltese on the back, if my crappy cell pics aren't showing it correctly

And the shopping?








Well, here is Marina yesterday posing with the back of my rented minivan

They had the most awesome dog friendly mall. We took all the dogs and they got admired (of course  )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG THAT LOOKS FUN arty: LOVE THE JACKET :supacool:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 8 2008, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632290


> OMG THAT LOOKS FUN arty: LOVE THE JACKET :supacool:[/B]


It a fun time, definitely!

There's nothing like walking down the hall and hearing barking dogs in almost every room :wub: The hotel and other non-dog people may not like it but I personally love it!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Adorable pics, Stacy!

Please be sure to take many, many more!!!

This is so exciting! Good luck with Chowder, and good luck to Marina and Lucy!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 8 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632269


> QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632223





> Just checking in to see if anyone has heard how the speciality is going. arty:
> 
> The speciality bags ? :welcome1:
> 
> ...



LOL! Sorry I've been remiss!

Specialty bags - awesome, as usual.
Vendors? BEYOND AWESOME
Here is an example, Marina's new denim jacket from the most awesome vendor ever

















That's a bling maltese on the back, if my crappy cell pics aren't showing it correctly

And the shopping?








Well, here is Marina yesterday posing with the back of my rented minivan

They had the most awesome dog friendly mall. We took all the dogs and they got admired (of course  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Too cute!!! thanks so much for posting :chili: 

Marina looks adorable in the bling bling jacket! :wub: 

Note to Marina from Nicole - Wishes she could have been there with you for the Nord's shopping! LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the picture with the bags. Marina and Nicole must be sisters! arty: 
She is in for the next Speciality - she had no idea Nordstroms was part of the trip :smrofl: 

YOU are the best at always sharing!
:ThankYou:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I love Marina's jacket. Awesome. arty: I hope you are all having a fabulous time!

Have you seen my boy yet? We're missing him here. But from what I understand from Debbie he is too busy falling in love with all the ladies to miss us much. 

Thanks for sharing. :Good luck:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Day two at the Specialty. So far, lots of fun. I've never seen so many beautiful white fluffs. Everyone is so nice. Today is classes - lots of things to learn. I'm taking pics, but have to wait till I get home to post them. Tomorrow starts the judging. Stacy is way ahead of me in shopping, but I'm going to try and catch up. This is just so much fun. Off to see more fluffs.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carina, I saw Cadeau and gave him some pets. He is doing great and looks very happy. He wants to hump everything of course :HistericalSmiley: but his coat is amazing and he seems very happy to be with Debbie and he definitely recognized my husband and I and was very friendly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How exciting! Can't wait to hear who the winners are......I sure hope they are from SM!!!!

and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that jacket, Stacey!!!!! Hey, eveyone, if you get me for Secret Santa, forget the dogs - that's what I want!!!!! ..... :blush: .....oh! :w00t: ....did I just say that?! :brownbag:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoping for some more news today! Or pics from our friends


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I would love to go just once.........I know everyone is having a great time!!!! Please girls, keep us informed..........we want all the good gossip too!!!! Oh, I am terrible~~~~~Good luck to ALL!!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: artytime: artytime:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like *SO* much fun!

Joanne, we HAVE to go next year! artytime: 

The Jacket is adorable and Marina looks like she is enjoying herself! I'm sure she loves being off of school for a whole week!  Lucky girl!

Good luck to you, Chowder, Marina & Lucy!!!

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 9 2008, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632361


> How exciting! Can't wait to hear who the winners are......I sure hope they are from SM!!!!
> 
> and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that jacket, Stacey!!!!! Hey, eveyone, if you get me for Secret Santa, forget the dogs - that's what I want!!!!! ..... :blush: .....oh! :w00t: ....did I just say that?! :brownbag:[/B]





I want one to


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 8 2008, 11:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632302


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 8 2008, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632269





> QUOTE (joyomom @ Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632223





> Just checking in to see if anyone has heard how the speciality is going. arty:
> 
> The speciality bags ? :welcome1:
> 
> ...



LOL! Sorry I've been remiss!

Specialty bags - awesome, as usual.
Vendors? BEYOND AWESOME
Here is an example, Marina's new denim jacket from the most awesome vendor ever

















That's a bling maltese on the back, if my crappy cell pics aren't showing it correctly

And the shopping?








Well, here is Marina yesterday posing with the back of my rented minivan

They had the most awesome dog friendly mall. We took all the dogs and they got admired (of course  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Too cute!!! thanks so much for posting :chili: 

Marina looks adorable in the bling bling jacket! :wub: 

Note to Marina from Nicole - Wishes she could have been there with you for the Nord's shopping! LOVES, LOVES, LOVES the picture with the bags. Marina and Nicole must be sisters! arty: 
She is in for the next Speciality - she had no idea Nordstroms was part of the trip :smrofl: 

YOU are the best at always sharing!
:ThankYou:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Nordstroms was a very welcome event! Although I have to admit to doing the most damage at Ann Taylor though. I absolutely LOVE Ann Taylor!

I will keep you further updated!

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 8 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632303


> I love Marina's jacket. Awesome. arty: I hope you are all having a fabulous time!
> 
> Have you seen my boy yet? We're missing him here. But from what I understand from Debbie he is too busy falling in love with all the ladies to miss us much.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :Good luck:[/B]


I haven't seen you boy yet! I think Debbie is on the second floor, we're on the third. She is SO nice! I'll take video of your boy tomorrow, can't wait to see him!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Sep 9 2008, 04:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632347


> Hi All,
> 
> Day two at the Specialty. So far, lots of fun. I've never seen so many beautiful white fluffs. Everyone is so nice. Today is classes - lots of things to learn. I'm taking pics, but have to wait till I get home to post them. Tomorrow starts the judging. Stacy is way ahead of me in shopping, but I'm going to try and catch up. This is just so much fun. Off to see more fluffs.[/B]


Reva, it's been so great spending time with you! Sorry we ditched you for lunch - with our luck, the service at Applebees would have been the WORST EVER. 
See ya tomorrow!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck Chowder and Marina with Lucy!!! WE are cheering for you and all of our SM friends!!! :cheer: 

Mandy - for sure we are there next year...it's coming to the west coast! arty:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, wow! I love that jacket. She looks adorable in it! Good luck to you and enjoy. Looks like you've had some shopping fun!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Our friends at the specialty must be having too much fun. We want news! :smmadder: 

I spoke with Debbie tonight about my boy and I was told he is doing well and looking gorgeous, all ready for tomorrow. :cloud9: 

But I want to know how the sweepstakes went for everyone. Stacy, how did Chowder do? And Andrea, how about your little girl? I hope all the pups had great fun. :two thumbs up:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I guess they're either too tired or still partying to bother with us. Haha.
I'd love to know about the Sweeps with all those darling pups.
Stacy, Marina's jacket is just so sweet with that beautiful maltese on it.
I can tell she really likes it.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

We are having a lot of fun and learning a lot! So nice to see old friends and meet new ones. Sweets did awesome in her class. The judge was very overwhelmed in our class and said it a few times because we had 16 in our class I believe. She actually had to split the group in twos and then kept saying she really didn't know how she was going to judge this because everyone was so awesome..which was completely true. The best of the best for sure. 

Afterwords a bunch of us went to dinner and now I'm getting up and giving another bath because my girl likes to lay on her wee pad after it's been peed on :blink: Why does she have to do that to me? :yield: 

Wish us luck today. It's a win win either way..going is learning..I have talked to a lot of people and learned a lot of things. We have taken pictures, some turned out some didn't because we aren't allowed to use flash. I'll share some of them when I get home.

The vendors are awesome btw..gotta do some more shopping for myself and for some of my holiday shopping I think. 


Off to bathe some stinky pee pee coat ..


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck today to all of the beautiful Maltese at the Nationals!!!!
WE are cheering for you all!!!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 


Looking forward to lots of stories and picture posts when you get back home :biggrin:  :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I just spoke with Debbie C. Her dogs did awesome today. I hesitate to post this because I was having a little trouble hearing everything she said and my information may not be completely right, but this is what I gathered from her:

Her puppy (a littermate to Jackie's MR. Peepers) got 4th in her class. A HUGE puppy class. Her name is "Jacob's Raisin the Faith" AKA Spirit and this was her first show. :Sunny Smile: 

"Jacob's Gypsy Yo and Me" got third place in her class. Congrats to both Deb Ray and Debbie C. Gypsy is right around Cadeau's age and was one of his playmates when he was a baby. :tender: 

And my boy "Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges" got a 4th place in an amazing class of Bred By dogs. I am SO Proud of him, so happy for Debbie C. and still sorry I couldn't be there. :cloud9: 

But this was an awesome day for Jacob Maltese. I can't wait to see all the pictures. Debbie was just getting back from taking the official ones when we spoke. 

:cheer:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

:Good luck: today! :Good luck: :good post - perfect 10: 
Hopefully, we'll see some gals post more pics soon.  k: :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 11 2008, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633504


> I
> And my boy "Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges" got a 4th place in an amazing class of Bred By dogs. I am SO Proud of him, so happy for Debbie C. and still sorry I couldn't be there. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> :cheer:[/B]





Congratulations Carina!!!! That is great news!!! You must be thrilled and looking forward to giving him a huge hug!
:Cute Malt: :celebrate - fireworks: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG THAT LOOKS FUN arty: LOVE THE JACKET :supacool:
[/QUOTE]

wish i was there ..jo


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

It sounds WONDERFUL , dogs and shopping what could nicer  . Sarah


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I belong to another forum/email list and they just posted the results from the specialty:

*Best in Specialty
Ch. Ta-Jon's Pawsitively Silly

Best of Winners
Laureal-Thompson' s F-1 Isabella

Best of Opposite
Ch. Angel's Addicted To Love

Winners Dog
Ta-Jon's What's All The Buzz
Reserve Winners Dog
Donryn Thief Of Hearts

Winners Bitch
Laureal-Thompson' s F-1 Isabella
Reserve Winners Bitch
Ta-Jon's Oh It's What You Do To Me


Sweepstakes

Best Junior in Sweeps
Rhapsody's Oh So Smart

Best Senior in Sweeps
Rhapsody's Unforgettable Fire*

I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A Big Congratulation to you Carina for Cadeau and also to Debbie C. for her wins~~~I hope Sweets took a win today too!!!!!! As Andrea said it is a win-win situation because you gain so much by being there!!!! I am sure that the shows are something that you can get caught up in and it is very heady!!!! Especially if you win~~~~To all the girls that show from SM.........good luck to you and bring home those wins!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so jealous! Sounds like a lot of fun! Congrats to everyone :yahoo:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray! I can't wait to see everyone's pics! :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, I'm probably the first one home. I had to leave early. I'm sure the rest of the group is having a fine time at the banquet. It was a really great exerience. The dogs are unbelievably beautiful. I could never pick a winner. One is prettier than the next. Our Stacy and Andrea did an great job in the ring. I see some more champions for both of them. I just share a few of the pictures of some of the SM dogs for now.









Sweets









Chowder









Chowder










Judging









Lynda's three fluffs









Reva and Lucy (Stacy and Marina's baby)


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Sep 11 2008, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633654


> Ok, I'm probably the first one home. I had to leave early. I'm sure the rest of the group is having a fine time at the banquet. It was a really great exerience. The dogs are unbelievably beautiful. I could never pick a winner. One is prettier than the next. Our Stacy and Andrea did an great job in the ring. I see some more champions for both of them. I just share a few of the pictures of some of the SM dogs for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those! Chowder's coat looks great, and Lucy is as cute as can be. :wub: 

With all those gorgeous dogs, I would never be able to pick a winner, either!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:Sooo cute: Thanks Reva for posting all the pictures!!! It is so exciting to see for all of us!!!

:ThankYou: Thanks Carina for posting the winners!


So proud of all our friends and their fluffs!!!
:cheer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting the pics!

Isn't Lucy just adorable?! And I love Chowder too :wub: 

So glad everyone had such a good time, can't wait to see even more pics! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the updates and posting the pics. Congrats to all!

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the results and photos with us. All of the fluffs are sooooo gorgeous!


----------

